# الأقــســـام الــعـــامــة > المنتدى السياسي >  الإرهاب والتكفير

## صفاء العشري

لقد أدرجت وزارة الخارجية الأمريكية جبهة النصرة في سوريا على قائمة الإرهاب منذ فترة. وجاء هذا القرار بعد أن أدرك العالم أن مجموعات من مناطق مختلفة في جميع أنحاء الأرض تتجه إلى سوريا من أجل الجهاد. يستخدم الإرهابيون في بلدان مختلفة في المنطقة نفس اللغة المضللة لتغطية جرائمهم. تتأثر بشكل مباشر العديد من البلدان مثل اليمن ولبنان وسوريا وليبيا ومصر ودول أخرى من ظاهرة الإرهاب، والتي تنفذ مآربها باستخدام أفراد مسلحين يتذرعون بدين خيّر كالدين الإسلامي للقتل والتعذيب.

ندّد علماء الإسلام في جميع أنحاء العالم بالإرهاب، وأدانوا قتل الإنسان وكل الذين يسعون لنشر تعاليم بغيضة و إقصائية ضد الآخرين. الإسلام هو دين السلام والمحبة، دين التسامح، وليس دين حرب وكراهية ودم.

إخوتي وأخواتي، تبنى وتزدهرالأوطان بالتوافق والوحدة بين الشعب الواحد. دعونا لا نُخدع بالأجندات البغيضة التي يروجها بعض المنتفعين الذين يستخدمون الدين للمنفعة الخاصة وتلبية لأهداف سياسية. دعونا بدلا من ذلك نرى أن الوحدة والمصالحة و قبول الآخر هي أسس السلام والتعايش.

القيادة المركزية الأمريكية

----------

